# Single Stock Futures and Options Trading



## builder2818 (30 April 2010)

Does anyone trade these? I heard about them on the optionetics course I managed to download online. Though the course was a basic run down of options trading, it did mention these single stock futures and trading collars over these?


----------



## cutz (30 April 2010)

builder2818 said:


> Does anyone trade these? I heard about them on the optionetics course I managed to download online. Though the course was a basic run down of options trading, it did mention these single stock futures and trading collars over these?




Achieve the same thing using 2 legged verticals instead of 3 legged collars using less margin.

What outcome are you looking for ?


----------



## builder2818 (30 April 2010)

By two legged verticals do you mean credit and debit spreads? If thats the case, I want to achieve the same possible returns as these.

Although, the way the collars on the single stock futures are explained they make it out that risk is minimal, of course the margin requirements on assignment would be high.


----------



## wayneL (30 April 2010)

The Optionetics clowns are always a bit iffy on verticals and their synthetics.

SSF collar = vertical spread (with some minor cost of carry considerations).


----------



## cutz (30 April 2010)

I haven't looked into it but assuming you're trading in oz you have a split strike synthetic short which involves naked calls over a SSF (effectively naked calls because I don't think there's cross margining on the ASX/SFE products) , too much hassle.

Much easier putting on a two legged credit/debit vertical.

That said, I don't now much about single stock futures so do your own research.


----------

